# Amazon Router Bit Sets



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

Hello!,

I am very eager to hear if anyone has had experience with either of these router sets or individual bits:

https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B000HDTYSO/?coliid=IXHW3UPS5LU9W&colid=38KMAONPYKZ2Z&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

https://www.amazon.com.au/dp/B00KZM2YXO/?coliid=IM6PXNIM7ZIIA&colid=38KMAONPYKZ2Z&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

I know the Yonico brand is fairly popular but are these new Neiko ones on par with Yonico or inferior?.

Always apreciate anyone chiming in, Kind regards - Eager Beaver


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have bought a few Yonko bits from -

https://www.precisionbits.com

and I found then good value for what I wanted, however I don't recommend those types of sets, you buy far too many bits that you may never use, just buy the ones you have a use for, buys the best ones you can afford, fewer quality bits that you use, are better than a pile you may never use. N


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

neville9999 said:


> I have bought a few Yonko bits from -
> 
> https://www.precisionbits.com
> 
> and I found then good value for what I wanted, however I don't recommend those types of sets, you buy far too many bits that you may never use, just buy the ones you have a use for, buys the best ones you can afford, fewer quality bits that you use, are better than a pile you may never use. N


G'day Neville,
Did you get them off Amazon or direct from PrecisionBits?.


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello Sam, I have purchased around 30 Yonico bits off Amazon and they have performed well for me as a casual user. The only sets that I've purchased are the round-overs in both 1/4" and 1/2" shank. Otherwise, I just buy individual bits as I need them. I noticed that one of the sets you posted is 1/4" shank and the other is 1/2" shank. Are you intending on buying both sets? If so, I think you're buying way more bits than you'll use, but that is for you to decide. If you have a router with a 1/2" collet, you may regret it if you buy only the Yonico set with the 1/4" shank.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I agree withNevillle9999 many bits you will never use. Personal preference is 1/2" shaft instead of 1/4" shaft. You may want to buy a few types of bits you know that you will use (Flush Trim Bit, Straight bit, Rabbeting bits with multiple bearings) and start from there.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

It would be one heck of a deal if they were any good . I buy Freud bits individually,as I’ve had great success with them .
I bought a set of generic router bits at Canadian Tire way back in the day , and on mdf I got about six inches of round off till it began smoking. 
Just saying that that was it for me and kits , but I have no experience with the ones your looking at

These guys make a good point regarding shaft size . I prefer the 1/2” shaft also , as I’ve had a 1/4” one bend


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm a Freud fan, and prefer individual bits. Have a Yonico mortising bit on 1/4 shaft. It works fine, but gets very little use. For door sets, I have three sets of Sommerfeld matched bits, but think I'd be just as happy with Freud's matched bit sets. I don't think sets are much of a bargain for a casual user.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

I've only purchased a set of 4 trim bits. All of my other bits I purchased as needed. Admittedly, I did buy a few simply because they were on sale. I guess I've tried 5 or 6 manufacturers. I've settled on Whiteside. Their bits aren't cheap but they have performed the best for me of those that I've tried. 

I only have one 1/4" bit. It's a 1/8" round over. When I use it I have to change the collet. Not a big deal to do but all of my other bits are 1/2" shank. The 1/2" bits have more mass behind them and, overall, I think they cut better and faster than 1/4". Now, I only have a full size router (Bosch 1617). If I had a trim router then I'd need more 1/4" bits.

If you are just starting out, have little to no experience with routing but expect to do varied woodworking projects in the future, a set with the most of the common bits could be a good way to start. I probably have around 30 or so bits some of which I only used on one project. By buying a large set of bits, over time you will learn which ones you really use often. Once you do you can invest in a higher quality bit. When you do you will most like see the difference between the inexpensive bit from the set and a higher quality bit. Had I started out with an inexpensive set, I believe that my total investment in bits would be less than I spent so far. Just my opinion.


----------



## MikeBee (Jun 6, 2020)

Lots of good advice given here. I was going to buy a set like you. Luckily i joined this forum and only buy the bits that i need in 1/2", but I have a big router. It all depends on your projects, but i try to buy better quality bits in the profiles that will get used a lot.


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a full set of Yanico bits, I have been very pleased with them. Yes there are bits that you most likely not use, but If I need that odd ball bit, it's there. As often as I use my router, I find that they meet my needs.

CAD-Man


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

chuckgray said:


> Hello Sam, I have purchased around 30 Yonico bits off Amazon and they have performed well for me as a casual user. The only sets that I've purchased are the round-overs in both 1/4" and 1/2" shank. Otherwise, I just buy individual bits as I need them. I noticed that one of the sets you posted is 1/4" shank and the other is 1/2" shank. Are you intending on buying both sets? If so, I think you're buying way more bits than you'll use, but that is for you to decide. If you have a router with a 1/2" collet, you may regret it if you buy only the Yonico set with the 1/4" shank.


Hi Chuck, Thanks for your reply and to everyone else who has. You are right I posted the wrong link for the Yonico, it should have been this one with the 1/2 inch shanks:

https://www.amazon.com.au/Yonico-17...SRX3P465DBZ&psc=1&refRID=KRDXQ6BJ8SRX3P465DBZ

I think its sound advice to buy them individually as you and others have said however, theres alot I know I'll be using. Heres a list:

3-6 Round Over (Different Sizes)
2-4 Chamfer (Different Sizes)
2 Spiral upcut (Differnt sizes) for morticing
1 Large Straight Cut (Differnt sizes)
2 Flush Trim (top and bottom bearing)

Optional Extra's:

Dovetail
Rail & Stile (Match Set)
Raise Panel

As you guys may know prices over here in Australia are, well lets say not cheap!. Having said that I don't want to buy chuckaway bits and they ahve to all be 1/2 inch swanks...


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

Marco said:


> I agree withNevillle9999 many bits you will never use. Personal preference is 1/2" shaft instead of 1/4" shaft. You may want to buy a few types of bits you know that you will use (Flush Trim Bit, Straight bit, Rabbeting bits with multiple bearings) and start from there.


Rabbeting I do on the table saw but the others yes!.


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

DesertRatTom said:


> I'm a Freud fan, and prefer individual bits. Have a Yonico mortising bit on 1/4 shaft. It works fine, but gets very little use. For door sets, I have three sets of Sommerfeld matched bits, but think I'd be just as happy with Freud's matched bit sets. I don't think sets are much of a bargain for a casual user.


Hi Tom, Thanks for your reply. I agree, for matching bits I will go the assured quality brand.:smile:


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I wanted some small moulding cutters and after a long search I found Precision Bits had some I liked, so I bought direct from them. at the time I did no know they were Yonko cutters but I have found the quality very good so over time I did buy more direct from them.

No, I did not look at prices or know I may have been able to buy Yonko from Amazon, I have no idea if the prices would have been the same. N


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Marco said:


> I agree withNevillle9999 many bits you will never use. Personal preference is 1/2" shaft instead of 1/4" shaft. You may want to buy a few types of bits you know that you will use (Flush Trim Bit, Straight bit, Rabbeting bits with multiple bearings) and start from there.


Good advice I could have said that myself. I would never buy a big set like that as it will have many cutters in it I would not use and I may not be happy with the quality, so what then? as I am stuck with all of them. N


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sam-Something said:


> 2-4 Chamfer (Different Sizes)


Sam, it looks like you got a lot of good information and are headed in the right direction. One other thing to consider is what I call the range of work that the bit can do. For example. when you say different sizes for chamfer bits, if you mean different angles (45 degree, 22.5 degree, etc) then I understand up to to 4 different sizes. However, if you mean up to 4 sizes of 45 degree chamfer bits for different cutting heights, that may be more than you need. For example, I have a Whiteside 45 degree 1 1/16" cutting height that I'm currently using to cut some 1/2 inch plywood (which, of course is less than 1/2 inch) and it's doing an excellent job. I don't need any other size. If I was working with lumber thicker than 1" it would probably be for a larger build and I'd use my table saw to cut it. The reason I don't use my table saw more often for 45 degree cuts is that it's a pain to adjust to exactly 45 degrees even using a digital gage. It's a contractor's saw and a bit finicky. Please note, this is just my opinion based on my experience. Other people may feel differently. Bottom line, as with any tool, you'll learn as you use it and make future decisions based on your own experience.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Mr.Rainman, 2.0

Did I read it right that you have a router bit actually bend. I have never ever bent one. I have broke one and seen a couple others break. I would really get timid if I had some that were bending. 
Thanks for the infro. 

I won't rest any easier now I know that can happen. 
Tagwatts1


----------



## Sominus (Oct 4, 2012)

Yonico is “popular” because it is easily available on commodity sites (e.g. Amazon) and positions itself (pays for visibility) to come up on generic searches for competing products. Yonico (and brands like them) is a commodity product, which may fit the bill, but are (in my experience) lacking precision, are of less-than-optimum build quality and tend to use lesser grade carbide. This allows them to flood the market with “cheaper alternatives” to products like Whiteside, Fredia, CMT, et al. Selling as a set provides the illusion of a great deal but in reality sells bits that a beginning router user may never use.

My advice: buy quality bits for the project at hand. Buy the best you can and only cry once.


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

Barry747 said:


> Sam, it looks like you got a lot of good information and are headed in the right direction. One other thing to consider is what I call the range of work that the bit can do. For example. when you say different sizes for chamfer bits, if you mean different angles (45 degree, 22.5 degree, etc) then I understand up to to 4 different sizes. However, if you mean up to 4 sizes of 45 degree chamfer bits for different cutting heights, that may be more than you need. For example, I have a Whiteside 45 degree 1 1/16" cutting height that I'm currently using to cut some 1/2 inch plywood (which, of course is less than 1/2 inch) and it's doing an excellent job. I don't need any other size. If I was working with lumber thicker than 1" it would probably be for a larger build and I'd use my table saw to cut it. The reason I don't use my table saw more often for 45 degree cuts is that it's a pain to adjust to exactly 45 degrees even using a digital gage. It's a contractor's saw and a bit finicky. Please note, this is just my opinion based on my experience. Other people may feel differently. Bottom line, as with any tool, you'll learn as you use it and make future decisions based on your own experience.


Hi Barry,

Great point on sizes. So given the types of bits I need what size should I go for in the 1/2" shank variety. How many sizes of round over do I really need?.


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

One thing I did notice, the Neiko set is not made in China, they're manifactured in Japan. Is this a sign of better quality?.


----------



## gmedwards (Oct 12, 2018)

I too have several Yonicos. I buy direct from Precision Bits. Service has always been great. Price includes shipping. Yonico is a good utility bit. I mostly use them on my CNC. 

I'm a big fan of Whiteside and have a good sized collection. When I need the highest quality bit "for that special project," I use Whiteside. I usually get my Whiteside bits from Hartville Tool in Ohio. Free shipping and excellent service.


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

gmedwards said:


> I too have several Yonicos. I buy direct from Precision Bits. Service has always been great. Price includes shipping.


Do you know if they deliver to Australia?. Prices on Amazon are quite expensive over here...


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sam, I really can't recommend what bits you need without knowing what you're going to make. In terms of the round over bits, I have 4, 1/8", 3/16", 3/8" and 1/4". In all honesty, I don't remember what I used the 3/16" and the 1/4" for but I do use the other 2 often. I use the 1/8" to ease the edge of the project piece. To do this you could use sandpaper or a trim plane but I like the consistency of the router bit. Needless to say, there have to be enough edges to make the set up time worth it.

The 3/8" bit I've use to profile a table edge (photo attached). I also use it to make the bull nose on a 3/4" step for a step stool that I made for my great niece's 1st birthday (picture attached). I could have purchased a bull nose bit for the step but since I have the 3/8" roundover it can do the job. I can give you more detail about how do the bull nose if you want it.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sam - For some reason I can't attach the pictures. I haven't had this problem in the past. It might be due to the changes they're making with the web site. If anyone know how to do it, please let me know.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree with most of the posters,,,,

It really depends on your experience and what you are going to make,

There are a number of posts on the web on "the best 10 cutters to buy"..

I still have cutter in sets I bought some years ago that I have not, and will not use. If I want a particular cutter, I buy the best quality I can for that job..

Sets are OK for beginners that are testing the waters, so to speak....


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

Barry747 said:


> Sam - For some reason I can't attach the pictures. I haven't had this problem in the past. It might be due to the changes they're making with the web site. If anyone know how to do it, please let me know.


https://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=393863&thumb=1

Hi Barry,

To attach a photo: on the "Reply to Thread" editing screen you willk see an area under where you type saying " Drag and Drop File Upload" . All you do is drag a picture and drop it in the box where it says "DRAG FILES HERE TO ATTACH!". The photo will appear as a thumbnail, all you do then is drag the thumbnail into the box where you reply to peoples threads.

Hope this helps.:grin:


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

jw2170 said:


> I agree with most of the posters,,,,
> 
> It really depends on your experience and what you are going to make,
> 
> ...


Hi James,

Full disclosure, over the years I've done most of my woodwork with either very cheap electrical tools or hand tools. However just now I've decided to get into the craft a little more seriously, so I've gone ahead and so far bought a Plunge Router, 10" Cabinet Saw, Jigsaw, Circular hand saw with track plus various other odds and ends like a Dado stack for the cabinet saw. 

The first builds will be workshop cabinets & storage, router table, new workbench. After those are built, I can then look to more serious projects like the drop leaf gaming table which I've designed and art studio furniture. I will endeavor to post all my porjects good or bad to this great forum in the coming months in the hope of getting expert advice from you fine people.

In regard to routing, I'm a complete newbie!. I had a very cheap trim router once which lasted about a week.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sam, for some reason, the photo's wouldn't upload as .jpg. I changed the file type to .png and they uploaded. First time this has happened to me. I've uploaded many .jpg photos in the past and never had a problem. Anyway, these are the photos that go with my post # 23. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## johnjory (Sep 19, 2013)

Yonico is OK as are two other Chinese companies Arden and Huhao. I think the last two are better ones.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice RT Sam!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

Sam-Something said:


> One thing I did notice, the Neiko set is not made in China, they're manifactured in Japan. Is this a sign of better quality?.


Neiko is a Chinese company according to this page https://www.toolsturf.com/neiko-too... Drill,sets. 9 Bolt cutters. 10 Bit sockets. . Their bits are made in China or Taiwan. Does yours say made in Japan?


----------



## johnd1962 (Oct 24, 2019)

I bought A similar kit used. Glad it was used because I almost never use those bits. They are 1/4 and I have preferred 1/2 for the stability. Also A friend of mine who does this for a living turned me on to MLCS woodworking for router bits. Good quality decent price. I buy just what I need.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

I bought one 15 bit set from MLCS about 8 years ago when I first started using a small portable router table (1/2" shank) I have since bought only Whiteside. I did get some bits from Leigh when I bought my DR4.

I have never had a problem with a Whiteside bit and use them regularly. I strongly recommend them. But they are not the only quality bit manufacturer out there. Most guys find a good one and stick with them for a variety of reasons, i.e quality or customer service, or some other defining reason.

Depends on how much money you want to waste on bits you will never use or poor quality for the price savings (cost)

Chuck


----------



## Sam-Something (Sep 3, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Neiko is a Chinese company according to this page https://www.toolsturf.com/neiko-too... Drill,sets. 9 Bolt cutters. 10 Bit sockets. . Their bits are made in China or Taiwan. Does yours say made in Japan?


Hi Kitty,

I'm trying to find the page where it said they were made in Japan. I'll keep you posted. Thanks for the information though.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Sam, your options list included dovetail bits. Because of geometry complications and other issues, generic dovetail bits are rarely used for dovetails other than sliding dovetails. For dovetailing boxes etc, it is best to choose a particular family of dovetail jig and use the bits that the jig was designed around as they jigs are generally designed as a system and either use a specific angle /diameter bit with template guides for different material thickness, or require specific sized bearings etc. Generic bits normally won't produce a neat gap free joint.

A 1/2"shank has 4 times the cross section area of a 1/4" shank, and overall bit strength and rigidity is a function of the smallest cross section in the bit. Therefore for a profiling bit or any other type of bit that has the head larger than the shank, the shank is the weak spot. Conversely for bits that taper down from the shank diameter (small parallel bits, taper bits etc) the cutting section becomes the weakest part of the bit. I only use 1/4" shank bits when the cutter section of the bit needs to be smaller than the 1/4" shank, and hence will be weaker element, rather than the shank.

Since you are in OZ, you may well be better off downloading a copy of the Carbitool catalogue. This is an Oz company that makes high quality bits locally and can supply a complete range of bits that compete well with the top US brands and are widely available locally. That was you could invest in a limited set of quality bits initially and buy others if and when they are required.


----------

